# I was in an $11 surge this afternoon...



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I checked the rider app to see my estimated fare home and it was $153.

Uber sucks.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

How much would it have been normally?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> How much would it have been normally?


About $35. Maybe $40.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Take screenshots. Send to local media.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I checked the rider app to see my estimated fare home and it was $153.
> 
> Uber sucks.


UBER is not being fair - they are taking a LOT MORE than the 25% they advertised. If that is true, it would be very easy to make good money driving. A fare of 30 bucks you get less than 20 for you, that sucks!


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes from a company posting a $1.8 billion loss. However, you have a choice work at Taco Bell or drive your own car for $$. Quit whining. Dont like it then develop your own rideshare company.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Brian Simmons said:


> Yes from a company posting a $1.8 billion loss. However, you have a choice work at Taco Bell or drive your own car for $$. Quit whining. Dont like it then develop your own rideshare company.


Don't like working 15-hour shifts as a 10-year old?! Build your own sweatshop!

Don't want to get poisoned painting numbers on watch faces?! Build your own watch factory!

Don't like bosses sexually harassing you?! Quit your job!

Etc, etc, etc.

Is it too much to be treated with respect and dignity? Protecting exploitative workplace conditions under the guys of "just quit, then!" is a shitty attitude.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> UBER is not being fair - they are taking a LOT MORE than the 25% they advertised.


Look, I'm all for making more money. What part of you get paid time and mileage don't you understand? The % based split is long gone by several years! It gets annoying after awhile the ill informed posts about percentages your supposed to get. If you want to rant get contemporary and rant for higher rates and surges. Rant about getting time and mileage from ping acceptance to pick up. Rant about an IC not getting more information prior to accepting a ride. There is a lot to rant about but the % fairness/unfairness is just simply I'll informed. That's not how your paid.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Reason #64 on why I quit rideshare.........


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Don't like working 15-hour shifts as a 10-year old?! Build your own sweatshop!
> 
> Don't want to get poisoned painting numbers on watch faces?! Build your own watch factory!
> 
> ...


Or you could get an education and have a real white collar job like the rest of us. Plenty of great jobs out there. The military is hiring!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Take screenshots. Send to local media.


They don't care.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> They don't care.


A job is a choice. A company is is business to make money. Most are making more than the avg taxi driver. Otherwise they would go back to delriving taxis.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Seamus said:


> They don't care.


Some of them do. Many of them are looking for stories such as this. Especially since the IPOs are coming.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

You would have gotten more than $11 off the surge and ride home. If it's typically $35-40, that is like a 40 mile ride, give or take depending on market. Probably would have made $75-80. That's pretty good for less than an hour. Unless it's DF, then you're screwed at -30%. But still would be $57ish.

Here is an example from last night. I took this on a $3 surge. Take out the tip rider paid $99. I made $55. A 55/45% split on the fare. Yes, it would have been nice to have an 80/20% split. But not how it goes right now. $55/hr is good money.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> You would have gotten more than $11 off the surge and ride home. If it's typically $35-40, that is like a 40 mile ride, give or take depending on market. Probably would have made $75-80. That's pretty good for less than an hour. Unless it's DF, then you're screwed at -30%. But still would be $57ish.
> 
> Here is an example from last night. I took this on a $3 surge. Take out the tip rider paid $99. I made $55. A 55/45% split on the fare. Yes, it would have been nice to have an 80/20% split. But not how it goes right now. $55/hr is good money.
> 
> View attachment 305658


Pretty ridiculous though that the company gets $40 on that ride when you are supplying the car, gas, time, and most of the insurance.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber trolls are posting in this thread.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Brian Simmons said:


> Or you could get an education and have a real white collar job like the rest of us. Plenty of great jobs out there. The military is hiring!


Thats rich. Serve in the military serving and protecting a country that allows for exploitation of its people by companies that have the money and government connections to make their own rules that skirt laws and regulations that were put into place to protect against exploitation.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Every time I see a thread titled this way......

I wonder what the punch line is?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

It's Monday Borg humanoid trolls back from binge drinking and snorting coke all weekend. Was too quiet here last 2 days. Hotel California let them out until Friday. Welcome back Borgs. We missed you. Take it easy you have a long 10 days ahead of you until IPO.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Seems like basic free enterprise economics just isn't taught anymore in those government schools. So many know so much that isn't so.


----------

